# Replacement bite valve for Osprey 'HydraForm' (1st gen)



## deadkenny (Jun 9, 2011)

My bite valve has split on my Osprey pack and I need a replacement. However looking around the bite valves on sale are either for the Hydraulics packs (2nd gen packs) or don't say what they're for, just Osprey so not sure. Reading the FAQ the valves are different -

_*-Will the new bite valve fit on my old Hydraform™ Reservoir?* No, make sure to buy the 3/8"/9.5mm bite valve. Likewise the old bite valve won't work with the new Hydraulics™ reservoir._

I'm not sure where I can get the old style though, at least in the UK, though I notice the pack says Nalgene on it and reading around they used Nalgene to produce the hose & value parts I think. Could I therefore just get something like this?

Nalgene Replacement Mouthpiece (2 Pack) from Facewest.co.uk


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

Osprey has incredible customer service. 

If I were you, I would email or call them and tell them what bag you have and what part broke. Chances are they will send you exactly what you need for free.

I broke the bite valve on my Raptor 10 a few months ago and they sent me a replacement for free and I didnt have to pay shipping.


----------



## deadkenny (Jun 9, 2011)

Think it depends where you live. I emailed their UK distributor as listed on their international support list, never had a reply. That was a month or two back I think.


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

I have an Osprey hydration pack, like you my bite valve had a cut in it (from my teeth?). I emailed my Canadian distributor, and they sent me 4 replacement valves under warranty, they were great to deal with. Just track down your distributor, and they'll send you replacements as per Ospreys warranty. Good luck


----------



## deadkenny (Jun 9, 2011)

As I say, I tried that. Official UK distributor. Never heard back from them. I'll try again though.


----------



## H6NVGce (Mar 24, 2013)

Call Osprey, they are really good about replacing broken parts for there products. They replaced the bite on my viper (it split) as well as 2 for both my sons packs (they had fungus growing inside of the bite valve). They replaced them at no cost.

Dont use a distributor, call them directly.


----------

